# Metal Hook Tie Backs?



## DIY_Diva (Mar 29, 2011)

Have you checked out Z Gallerie? I think they usually have those types of tie-backs.


----------



## charlenej (Apr 12, 2011)

saraliz said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have been looking for something like this but haven't had any luck - any suggestions as far as where to look (stores, brands, etc) would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thank you!!!!


I am not sure if this is the one you're looking but still check it out... http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/422720169/decorative_tieback_hook_Ball_finial_tiebacks.html 
http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/319809195/metal_hook_tie_back_of_curtain.html :thumbup:


----------

